# Coding Specialist I



## kdudley71 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello everyone my name is Kenya

My employer is interested in having the coders in our office be able to work as remote coders and has asked me to get some information on how the process works to get started, or a compensation model that can help us pull together a presentation to present to her Manager.  

Can anyone help?  Any feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tbnash (Nov 19, 2010)

*Remote Coding*

Hi, I manage a staff of 130 remote coders. All of our coders are contract but we have looked at hiring them as employees and the cost/benefit ratio. I would be happy to help if you still need it. My email is tbnash101@gmail.com.


----------

